# Tedders - Who Makes Who's Tedder



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Scanning the landscape for new and used 2 or 4 basket tedders and so many brands - many of which look (to me) similar. For example - I believe Sitrex and H&S are the same tedders?

Anyone have a run down on who makes who's tedders? I'm looking at both 2 and 4 basket tedders.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pequea makes Pequea


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Most "off brand" and even some well know names like H&S will most likely be made by Sitrex or Enrossi. Just my nickles worth but after 3 years of searching and looking at used, I decided to do myself a favor and buy new rather that buying myself a nightmare. A tedder is in my humble opinion kind of a delicate piece to trust a very used one, unless its Krone or Kuhn, ones that are very well built.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're looking at just new, you can probably get everything matched up. If you include used, it's going to get even more complicated as some of the affiliations have changed, such as NH going from Kuhn to Vicon.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought a cheap no name (literally!) 2 basket tedder last spring brand new for $1700. It looks exactly like a Sitrex or Bush Hog or just about any other 2 basket that I looked at. I only use it on 20 acres of orchard grass so it has 60 acres under its belt so far and other than a weak weld on one gaurd I can't complain. It's no Krone or Kuhn but it works for my needs.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the way I look at it too. As long as it works, and does what it is supposed to do, that's all that matters.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> If you're looking at just new, you can probably get everything matched up. If you include used, it's going to get even more complicated as some of the affiliations have changed, such as NH going from Kuhn to Vicon.


NH still with Kuhn just depends on what style your getting. The one with transport frame is Vicon and the six spinner fold up is Kuhn.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vermeer.....heavy duty models made by Lely and the light duty models are made by someone else.....not sure who. 
Kuhn.....makes their own. They seem to have a heavy duty tedder they sell as their own and a light built tedder that gets rebranded as the lightly built NH and JD tedders. 
NH.....the heavier model is a Vicon and the lighter model is still a Kuhn I believe. 
JD......I think the heavy model is a Pequea and the lighter model is a Kuhn. 
MF.....built by Fella.
Claas......makes their own. 
Krone......makes their own.
Kubota.....a Vicon.


----------

